# What's the song meaning of this Tuvan Kai Kozhong song?



## Hando (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, this is my first post and I wanted to say hi. I am writing a dissertation about Altai music. I want to know the meaning of the Altai song (Kai Kozhong) Кай кожонг and I would be grateful for your help.
I do not know the meanings or words. I do not know if it is a lament, a romance, an epic, happy or sad song etc. Could you please help me?
The song can be heard on youtube.com
Here is the link





I would appreciate your help greatly.
Thank you
Tay


----------

